# Is this book worth the money?



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

It is being offered by the NRA. Called "Living Off The Grid" by Dave Black. NRA wants $12.95.

Anyone here familiar with the book and is it worth the price?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Amazon shows it listed at 12.95, but with Amazon prime, it says .99 cent s download. 
Has the usual mix of reviews, most good, some saying the usual b.s. that you find from computer commandos.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks 

After reading the reviews, I'll pass on it. Even with the Kindle price of $0.99, too many negative reviews.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Thanks
> 
> After reading the reviews, I'll pass on it. Even with the Kindle price of $0.99, too many negative reviews.


If its still .99 cents I may pick it up when I get back to my storage container I call a home here. Never can turn down dollar books. Will let you know if it was anything good or just same stuff told a new way..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you save .99 100 times you are $99 richer


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Maine-Marine... stop sounding like my wife 

But if I do find one or two things in that entire book worth it perhaps it will be worth a buck.

And since it is being produced by the NRA perhaps .01 cent of the book goes back to NRA so worth something there... and then general support of the idea behind preparing and making people aware can be worth it. I mean what else would I spend my buck on today... it's not like they are going to open a store where I'm at to spend a dollar 

But I will read a sample before I purchase. Based on the reviews its considered VERY broad and general. May be something to recommend to someone who is not onboard with the idea of prepping or a general follow-up to someone who read _One Second After_.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought this and got 50 of those type books!

Survival Manuals 50 Loaded on A 4GB Flash Drive Pen and Laser Pointer | eBay


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Maine-Marine... stop sounding like my wife


*giggle*


----------

